# What you need to be OK



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

You know I keep seeing people get these dippy set-ups and wonder what gives.
OK here is what you need.
1. American Marine Pinpoint Controller
2. Aquariumplants.com best regulator. 
3. Aquamedic 1000 CO2 reactor
4. Drop checker and tubing

Anything less than this and you might as well be DIY


----------



## desertsp01 (Jul 21, 2015)

What do you define as "less"?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## igot2gats (Aug 6, 2015)

I agree, what's less? I'm currently setting up for the first time, and am wondering: no other brands will work good?


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

igot2gats said:


> I agree, what's less? I'm currently setting up for the first time, and am wondering: no other brands will work good?


If there are I don't know them.


----------



## bsantucci (May 19, 2014)

Of course other brands work good. There are plenty. I run a GLA regulator, in-line diffuser rather than reactor, and an apex system as my controller. All is well in my tank. Oh, and no drop checker, useless piece of equipment. Takes too long for the solution to change to be accurate.


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

bsantucci said:


> Of course other brands work good. There are plenty. I run a GLA regulator, in-line diffuser rather than reactor, and an apex system as my controller. All is well in my tank. Oh, and no drop checker, useless piece of equipment. Takes too long for the solution to change to be accurate.


The Apex is OK but way over kill for a planted tank.
The GLA is a waste. Still back in the needle valve, solenoid valve and count your bubbles days! Strictly 20th century!
Get a drop checker. You always need to check your checker.


----------



## bsantucci (May 19, 2014)

This is completely opionated and incorrect information. It's one thing to voice opinions but to state as fact is another. 

What are you're reasonings that my gla regulator is a waste? 

Why do you feel you need a drop checker to tell you how your water co2 level was 2 hours earlier. You could easily gas and kill your fish waiting for that to change color. 

Apex is a luxury sure but if you have one or the means to buy one why not? Mine is used for individual channel control of my lights, co2 controller, Heater controller, etc. 

To go a step further there is actually zero need for a co2 controller. I use my apex since I have it but still not needed. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jrIL (Apr 23, 2005)

bsantucci said:


> This is completely opionated and incorrect information. It's one thing to voice opinions but to state as fact is another.
> 
> What are you're reasonings that my gla regulator is a waste?
> 
> ...


Like he said. Op is spouting just his opinions. And IMO he is wrong.


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

jrIL said:


> Like he said. Op is spouting just his opinions. And IMO he is wrong.


jrIL, I'm not picking on you in particular but this is so typical:

The most questionable advice on the internet follows IMO.


----------



## bsantucci (May 19, 2014)

ray-the-pilot said:


> jrIL, I'm not picking on you in particular but this is so typical:
> 
> The most questionable advice on the internet follows IMO.


Feel free to explain your original post then, since it offered no detail as to WHY everything you said is written in stone.


----------



## jrIL (Apr 23, 2005)

ray-the-pilot said:


> jrIL, I'm not picking on you in particular but this is so typical:
> 
> The most questionable advice on the internet follows IMO.


Lol. You start this post by making a statement based on your opinion with no facts to back it up. Then criticised me for giving my opinion on your opinion. That about sum it up?


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

jrIL said:


> Lol. You start this post by making a statement based on your opinion with no facts to back it up. Then criticised me for giving my opinion on your opinion. That about sum it up?


Let see if I can explain the scientific process to you.
It is impossible to prove anything with certainty. You can only show something is false. Since you cannot prove anything, you cannot prove something is best.
If I say, The best thing you can have is a "Blue Whale Dork," you look up the specs for a "Blue Whale Dork." Then you can say, the problem with a "Blue Whale Dork" is that it is blue and nobody wants that. 
I said what is wrong with his stuff with these facts:
Apex is overkill
GLA's have bubble counters, solenoid valves and needle valves.
You should always check everything.

So when you start with IMO you are not presenting any facts.


----------



## bsantucci (May 19, 2014)

ray-the-pilot said:


> Let see if I can explain the scientific process to you.
> It is impossible to prove anything with certainty. You can only show something is false. Since you cannot prove anything, you cannot prove something is best.
> If I say, The best thing you can have is a "Blue Whale Dork," you look up the specs for a "Blue Whale Dork." Then you can say, the problem with a "Blue Whale Dork" is that it is blue and nobody wants that.
> I said what is wrong with his stuff with these facts:
> ...


Please respond to my second post in response to your post. You've done NOTHING to explain your initial post as to WHY your OPINIONS are the FACT of the world apparently.

Your Blue Whale Dork comment is being overused in posts like these. Seems like you're just trolling at this point.


----------



## jrIL (Apr 23, 2005)

bsantucci said:


> Please respond to my second post in response to your post. You've done NOTHING to explain your initial post as to WHY your OPINIONS are the FACT of the world apparently.
> 
> Your Blue Whale Dork comment is being overused in posts like these. Seems like you're just trolling at this point.


+1. Yep, your right. He's just trolling. I'm out.


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

jrIL said:


> +1. Yep, your right. He's just trolling. I'm out.


That is another problem with internet forums in general. IMO takes the place of science.


----------



## bsantucci (May 19, 2014)

ray-the-pilot said:


> That is another problem with internet forums in general. IMO takes the place of science.


What's your deal, seriously? You're the problem I see.

Mod's you need to speak to this user, just trolling all the posts lately and not contributing much.


----------



## Guck (Nov 27, 2014)

@ray-the-pilot
And you wonder why this forum is dead... Really. Are you 12? If the internet is so bad, we can do without you.

+1 bsantucci. Mod's, ban the guy.


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

*Security Leak on this account!*



Guck said:


> @ray-the-pilot
> And you wonder why this forum is dead... Really. Are you 12? If the internet is so bad, we can do without you.
> 
> +1 bsantucci. Mod's, ban the guy.


Mr. Guck
I had no plan to make any additional posts on this line but I feel that I have to warn you about a serious security leak in your account. If you notice that someone has +1 your statement and signed it as bsantucci. The problem is they have done this within your post! When you + someone you do it from your own account. The only way someone can do it from within your post is if they have access to your account and can edit your posts! While I don't know if Mr. bsantucci is the one with access to your account (it could be anyone really) I think you should report the security breach to the mods and change your password.


----------



## bsantucci (May 19, 2014)

Ray. You do realize +1 means they agree with me do you not? Cmon man. You're giving my home state of jersey a bad name here with these ludicrous replies. Instead of talking about things killing the forum you should just delete your account cause you're the reason. God I hope you don't drift over to any of the other forums. 

I give up. Just reported you. Might as well since you're accusing me or hacking now lol. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Good grief. This is ridiculous. Everyone stop it. Now. Or else.

No more about this anywhere from anyone. Thanks. Or else...


----------

